# hurricane all weekend!!



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

been out of the loop for a while music career is takin most of my time but it relinquished a full weekend so im headed up to hurricane after some bass and cat's think it might be good cause of the new moon is this next monday im still a beginner lake fishermen usually only fish rivers and small ponds my plan is to start shallow in the mornings with spinnerbaits worms shallow cranks and maby some top waters if i dont do anything i was thinkin about going deeper and fishing some of the points drop offs and creek channel spots i finally found last time i was there. as far as some cat's i was going to hang some hooks with chicken livers off some of those tree's out in the middle of the lake(bout the only way i know to catch them) and i always heard you can troll for stripers with a white spinnerbait but should i troll the open water or ride the shoreline? might try both any other suggestions will be helpful or if anyone has any reports from up there. thanks for any input hope we all stink up some ice this weekend


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Never catfished Hurricane before, but I know there are no stripers in that lake, so I suggest you not troll for them. You'd be better off trolling Blackwater for the stripers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure bout stripers in Hurricane, but years ago folks caught them in Bear. I've catfished Hurricane and caught smalls, but no monster cats. good luck and post a report!


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

awsome now im not out there burning up my battery's for no reason. Its crazy seems like that lake is so big it would have some monster cats in there but i guess since im not gonna be trolling Ill just cat fish even harder but the bass is really what im after. ill post a report with hopefully some fish pics when i get back.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a good plan. I'll probably be heading up there this fall as well. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

perdidofisher said:


> been out of the loop for a while music career is takin most of my time but it relinquished a full weekend so im headed up to hurricane after some bass and cat's think it might be good cause of the new moon is this next monday im still a beginner lake fishermen usually only fish rivers and small ponds my plan is to start shallow in the mornings with spinnerbaits worms shallow cranks and maby some top waters if i dont do anything i was thinkin about going deeper and fishing some of the points drop offs and creek channel spots i finally found last time i was there. as far as some cat's i was going to hang some hooks with chicken livers off some of those tree's out in the middle of the lake(bout the only way i know to catch them) and i always heard you can troll for stripers with a white spinnerbait but should i troll the open water or ride the shoreline? might try both any other suggestions will be helpful or if anyone has any reports from up there. thanks for any input hope we all stink up some ice this weekend


Perdidofisher....before you head out for catfish on Hurricane or any of the state managed lakes....check the regulations on catfish. Bushhooks,limblines or trotlines are not allowed.
You can fish for hybrid striped bass in Bear Lake.....which has been stocked. No stripers are stocked in Hurricane Lake. 
Good luck this weekend ....post some pics of what you catch...it should be great weather for fishing and camping!


----------



## RJ15 (Oct 4, 2012)

hurricane has a larger than usual size limit on bass. I can't remember what it is exactly but they have signs telling you what it is. Have fun.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually Hurricane did have a 15 inch minimum but that was lifted July 1st of 2011 I beleive. It is only 12 inches now


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Fished Hurricance about three weeks ago and caught a 20 inch flounder in the head
of the lake. Also, lots of crabs up there. The crabs bit two packs of plastic worms in half.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

FlounderMan said:


> Fished Hurricance about three weeks ago and caught a 20 inch flounder in the head
> of the lake. Also, lots of crabs up there. The crabs bit two packs of plastic worms in half.


we were talkin about hurricane lake up in munson


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

FlounderMan said:


> Fished Hurricance about three weeks ago and caught a 20 inch flounder in the head
> of the lake. Also, lots of crabs up there. The crabs bit two packs of plastic worms in half.


That's funny as hell!...lol


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

well fished it all weekend caught a bunch of small bass on lizards in the grass switch to a frog in the evening got a few more that were bigger but non to be proud of. awsome weather though just wish i could get some bigger fish out of there. no cat fish should have went floundering all weekend instead my buddys did awsome.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've always had about the same luck...good numbers of fish on both Bear and Hurricaine just nothing large.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Catching crabs at hurricane lake? That can't be good lol.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

In the Fall, you MUST fish crankbaits to catch bigger fish in Hurricane. Med. depth crank, slow stop and go retrieve. The Northwest side of the lake in the timber will produce. Also Lipless cranks in a Bluegill pattern do very well near the South campground. Fire tiger for the above. Good luck.


----------

